# My First Iwagumi Aquascaped Tank : Journal (56K Warning)



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

wow looking nice dude!!!!!!! like the rock arrangement.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i hate when people make these journals. it makes me want to break down my tank and start a whole new project all over again! curse you all! haha. i'm kidding. keep us updated! the layout of the rocks looks GREAT!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, that looks real good. Nice job.
So, are you going to get lily pipes also?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking :wink: 

*HoustonFishFanatic*, I am honored, your first post was to comment my journal 

*danepatrick*, will update as often as I can, thank you.

*ringram*, yes, I will buy the intake Lily-Pipe, if I have some money laying around, LOL. On second thought, better to save the money to buy a better quality camera. Currently, I am using a 2.1 megapixel Sony Cybershot camera, bought over 4 years ago :hihi: 

Regards


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hey Nasfish i really liked ur rock work. wish i should find some rock like that here. Hey and thats true, it was my first post just to appreciate ur work.
Regards


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

nice rocks, the ehiem pipe spoils it though


----------



## Nerkley (Apr 30, 2007)

It's a nice tank but based on some of the products you're using you don't seem very intelligent. Seriosuly, Penac? That's just offensive to planted tank hobbyists everywhere.

You dumped a TON of dollars into that tank and could have accomplished the EXACT same thing while spending only pennies. Oh well, got to keep Amano nice and rich so he can keep living the high life with his expensive wines in his mansions.


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

> It's a nice tank but based on some of the products you're using you don't seem very intelligent. Seriosuly, Penac? That's just offensive to planted tank hobbyists everywhere.
> 
> You dumped a TON of dollars into that tank and could have accomplished the EXACT same thing while spending only pennies. Oh well, got to keep Amano nice and rich so he can keep living the high life with his expensive wines in his mansions.


Don't hate! Its his money he can do what ever he wants. Btw the tank looks nice!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Nerkley said:


> It's a nice tank but based on some of the products you're using you don't seem very intelligent. Seriosuly, Penac? That's just offensive to planted tank hobbyists everywhere.
> 
> You dumped a TON of dollars into that tank and could have accomplished the EXACT same thing while spending only pennies. Oh well, got to keep Amano nice and rich so he can keep living the high life with his expensive wines in his mansions.


Sigh, idiocy these days.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it looks good! 

I set up a Iwagumi layout recently but taking it slow with the tank since I am slowly pulling HC out of another tank to fill this one.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Nerkley said:


> It's a nice tank but based on some of the products you're using you don't seem very intelligent. Seriosuly, Penac? That's just offensive to planted tank hobbyists everywhere.
> 
> You dumped a TON of dollars into that tank and could have accomplished the EXACT same thing while spending only pennies. Oh well, got to keep Amano nice and rich so he can keep living the high life with his expensive wines in his mansions.


-->Bemeaning a member over their choice of substrates or other set-up equipment is in poor taste. I suggest you spend your "hard earned electricity bill dollars" on surfing elsewhere. 

This is a great scape with some quality products.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn't want to reply because I didn't want to "feed" an obvious troll (look at his post count), but in the interest of maintaining friendly conversation:

1) Look up "Penac" and you'll understand why a great many people have a strong negative response to the product (a very short summary - "magnet therapy" = Eco Aqualizer, "crystal therapy" = Penac)

2) The "keep Amano rich" argument is idiotic and definitely trying to troll people. For example, are you using Microsoft Windows? Guess you had to keep Bill Gates rich. (And so on.) Amano is definitely a very rich man, but he makes the majority of his money from big corporate clients in Japan who hire him (for BIG bucks) to design and maintain tanks. The money he makes from the sales of product in the USA is marginal (in the scope of his company) at best.

Nice tank, by the way.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree....VERY nice! Please keep us posted!  

Ps....I like your other tanks too!  0,1,2,3,4


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and the compliments and critiques.:wink: 

I have stopped defending myself on choices I made on what products or equipments to use in this hobby a long time ago. FYI, I got those Penac (6 spoons each) for free after no further discount can be given by a guy I bought this packaged setup from and my continuous refusal and skepticism on the Penac usage.

But consider this : I am here to share. Perhaps with my ‘not so intelligent’ choices, we all could learn from my experiments and experiences of using this or that products, no matter how ‘rich’ I am making someone is. Skepticism is fine but without any proof means nothing to me. I need to see and experience it myself. That is the fun part, IMO. 

I am also helping the guy I bought it from (and he also knew this), in a way, to see if the Penac is any good or beneficial or just someone’s poo. 

Not my intention to offended anyone, I don’t know using Penac in this part of the world is considered offensive, LOL. Enough said.

Shall we move on? Talking about plants and aquascaping :hihi:.

ps : Excuse me for my english, not my spoken language.

Regards


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

nice start nasfish, tank is looking nice.. cool looking rocks!



nasfish said:


> Thank you for looking and the compliments and critiques.:wink:
> 
> I have stopped defending myself on choices I made on what products or equipments to use in this hobby a long time ago. FYI, I got those Penac (6 spoons each) for free after no further discount can be given by a guy I bought this packaged setup from and my continuous refusal and skepticism on the Penac usage.
> 
> ...



and GREAT attitude.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow beautiful start to what I think will be a great Iwagumi Aquascape  I myself don't bother buying all those Amano stuff but that is because I'm broke .. and 14 and have no sources from which to get money (never got an allowance) but if I had some more money that I could spend I may actually purchase ADA products because they really are quality and they look great in a tank! As opposed to the plastic and rubber products  Overall great tank and I like how you showed us everything with a picture journal, those are my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful job, great layout and placement. In fact, you have inspired me... lol 
No, really, I'm turning my low tech tank into a high tech Iwagumi now!
The only ADA products I'm buying are 2 liters Power Sand Special S, 9-12(can't decide) liters of Aqua Soil Amazonia, 
Seiryu Rocks, and the longer pincettes. I find their products to be very classy, and add a nice prestige look to a tank, 
while still maintaining _great_ function. For me, it being my first high tech, 
I'm going to have to pass on the more expensive products like the lily pipe and crazy good pollen glass diffuser so I can focus soley on function for the money... 
Those crazy cool ADA products will be for next time, maybe when I turn 15, :icon_lol: . Again, great layout! 

What filter do you have on there? What are your ferts? EI Method?
Sorry about all of the questions, I'm very curious... :hihi:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Trolls aside, I like this tank a lot.

Alas my only sugguestion is finding something to replace the eheim pipe . . . perhaps another glass pipe? 

What are you using as the white background?


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah the eheim pipe is spoiling the whole tank. Break your piggy bank lol.
Very nice setup. What ferts are you planning to use ?
I like your little trick with the silicone.

CmLaracy -> He mention in his first post, filter -> Eheim Ecco 2232

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks bro, I'm going with an XP2


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I need an update!! :hihi:


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Yes, I am using Eheim Ecco 2232, 400l/h. Currently the fertilizer is Brighty K, 2 ml daily started on the third day since the initial setup. Will start on Brighty Step 1 after the tank cycled, or in 3-4 weeks time. Actually the whole setup is just following what have been described in this How To Layout Making - Manual by ADA 

The background is a thick white paper plastered to the wall behind the tank.

A quick picture update :
I was told to plant heavily right from the start. With only HC and some hairgrass, I think I don't have enough plant mass, so I tied some riccia to a few bio balls, anchored by some plastic wall-plugs, LOL, and let them floating.:hihi: 








A closer view on one of the floating riccia 'balloons'









The Eheim intake pipe will have to go eventually, will get that new ADA inflow lily-pipe.:hihi: 

Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Already the Riccia grew out of the net...fast growing plant indeed, LOL..









Regards


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks nice. I hope you don't run into any algae problems. Thanks for this link--I hadn't seen this one before: http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_howto/


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

That's actually a unique idea you came up with for the Riccia! I might actually try that in some of my scapes, not only to add plant mass but also as part of the scape!


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool balllons!
nice scape, and nice setup also


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, your rock placement is perfect. It gives the illusion that you have a bigger tank. Thanks for keeping a detailed journal.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

The riccia thingies kind of look like moons or planets! :tongue:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

nasfish said:


> ...I tied some riccia to a few bio balls, anchored by some plastic wall-plugs, LOL, and let them floating.:hihi:


I LOVE this kind of innovation! I expect to see this idea copied - soon.

Your rock looks very nice. You may not have much plant mass, but your plant selection is NOT one that frequently lends itself to algae attachment (like hairgrass), so you may be alright. I have started tanks with HC only and had no algae issues. All hemianthus sp. seem to stay relatively algae free.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Hahaha... I thought the Riccia balloons were hot-hair ballloons with an Earth-design on them in your background!

How innovative!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nightshop said:


> Sigh, idiocy these days.


LOL! Nightshop, you are sooo right...


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words. :wink: 

The inspiration (my goal) of this iwagumi aquascaped tank comes from this aquascape from ADA HK gallery :









Call me a copycat, call me not original, I don't care, LOL, have to start from somewhere...hahaha :hihi: 

Regards


----------



## Hewer_07 (Feb 25, 2007)

i cant wait to see when this tank is done! i *love* this style of tanks,


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Not really an update, just can't wait to see this tank is done too! :hihi: ...anyway today, did a water change, six water changes since the initial setup (two weeks ago) :icon_roll 










Regards


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

nasfish said:


> Call me a copycat, call me not original, I don't care, LOL,* have to start from somewhere...hahaha* :hihi:
> 
> Regards


Exactly. There's no reason to be ashamed of anything, all aquascapers borrow other people's ideas to an extent until someones comes up with something innovative like your Riccia ballons or using rocks to stimulate a cliff, etc.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

yea your riccia balloons are an inspiration in itself! think of an iwagumi tank with those balloons all along the lower back of the tank wall...o wait...YOU COULD DO THAT!


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Man-o-man, I want to try that balloon idea! Too rad! Those riccia balloons look really nice in Iwagumis, since it really adds to the idea of an open sky and landscape. Man-o-man, I want to tear down one of my tanks and do an Iwagumi now too. PSYCH!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks guys for the feedbacks.

One month update, exactly :icon_wink 

Not much progress made, instead, the tank was attacked by brown algae and fuzz algae. After manually removed the fuzz algae as much as I can, using various kind of brush, from impeller brush to the toothbrush on the rocks, scrapping the glass etc and 2-3 water change in the period of one week, now the tank seems to be free of algae. Also added one Otto and one SAE.









Closer view of previously fuzz algae infested rocks.









HC growth seems to be slow, some melted, but most of them are doing fine, I guess, LOL. Somebody said, the HC volume seems to be increasing, LOL, I don't know, since everyday see this tank.. 

Any comments are welcome.

Regards


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

This is going to be terrific! What happened to the riccia zepplins? But I got to admit, once riccia is in a tank, it seems to be there for ever, so if you yanked it out early, maybe that was a good call.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

shoulda kept the balloons


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

Betowess said:


> This is going to be terrific! What happened to the riccia zepplins? But I got to admit, once riccia is in a tank, it seems to be there for ever, so if you yanked it out early, maybe that was a good call.


yeah no kidding, i ganked it out of my 5gallon and did a total water change and excessively major trim. and the thing still appeared! go figure


anyways i really really like the whole layout. balloons were amuzing but better without it.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

The balloons looks a bit like a underwater mine :hihi:


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I have to remove the floating riccia balls because, it's a weed! LOL...ready to float away at anytime. Beside, like Robert said, once riccia is in a tank, it seems to be there for ever, better remove it now before it becomes a nuisance, LOL 

Regards


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Nasfish, any updates?
Did the HC grow in… did the riccia come back… inquiring minds want to know.:icon_smil 
Seriously though nice tank, how’s it coming along?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

We need updates! How's the carpet growing, how does the tank look like now?


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

unirdna said:


> I LOVE this kind of innovation! I expect to see this idea copied - soon.
> 
> Your rock looks very nice. You may not have much plant mass, but your plant selection is NOT one that frequently lends itself to algae attachment (like hairgrass), so you may be alright. I have started tanks with HC only and had no algae issues. All hemianthus sp. seem to stay relatively algae free.


This idea was already done in a journal here before this one, I forget which one now...But not to rain on... whatever that old saying is, but I just want to give credit where credit is due:thumbsup: 

EDIT: found it, its in this journal- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/44876-juwel-rio-125-29g-updated-30-a.html

Btw, nice tank and equipment


----------



## no_xqcs (Sep 6, 2007)

rodney said:


> This idea was already done in a journal here before this one, I forget which one now...But not to rain on... whatever that old saying is, but I just want to give credit where credit is due:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: found it, its in this journal- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/44876-juwel-rio-125-29g-updated-30-a.html
> 
> Btw, nice tank and equipment


Hate to rain on your parade, but the post in that journal is dated for 6-20-07, and his photo in this journal is date stamped from 5-1-07.

Any updates? would like to see how the hc is growing.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Update!!! Noww!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Update!!! Noww!!!


Agreed!!!!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry for really late reply.:icon_redf 

I failed miserably with HC. The HC growth is not good, with tiny leaves, with some melting. I guess it is due to the hot temperature here. I am using a fan to cool down my tank, apparently not enough...










After over a month, still not satisfied with the growth, decided to replace the HC with Marsilea sp. and some Japanese hairgrass..here it is now..









Regards


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Not satisfied? Your tank is GORGEOUS! I love it, definitely one of my favorite iwagumi tanks out there.


----------

